# 2015 Halloween Countdown



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I usually never forget the count down!!!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

4 Weeks from tonight!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

28 days!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

27 days...


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeepers Creepers its only 27 days till Halloween 'Yikes'


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

only 26 left!!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

25 days to go!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

24 more days!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay! Getting close.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

23 days until Hallowe'en!!!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

23 more days!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

22 days and counting!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

3 Weeks from tonight!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

21 days til Hallowe'en!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

20 days!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

19 days left ...and to all my fellow Canadian members here ,Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

18 days left!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

17 days until Hallowe'en!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

16 days!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

15 days , we are half way there!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

2 Weeks from tonight!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

14 days..we are talking 2 weeks !


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

13 days until the night of nights!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

12 day and counting!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

11 days...getting close to the single digits!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

10!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

....9 days....down to single digits!


----------



## Wickedactor14 (Oct 21, 2015)

This Saturday will be 1 week exactly until Halloween!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Only 10 minutes until 8 days til Halloween


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Only 8 days left!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

OH CRAP ...... i,m never going to be ready ......


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

1 week...7 days...168 hours...10080 Minutes...604800 seconds till Hallowe'en!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

6 days!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

....5!....


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

...4...


----------



## Darksword (Aug 10, 2013)

*FOUR!!!*


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

...3!....


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

2 days left!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

1 day...devils night for some!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

It's Hallowe'en!
This is it ,fellow Haloweenies, the night we have been waiting for , the weather here in Calgary Alberta Canada isn't going to be pleasant in the morning but turning perfect for Hallowe'en night...so enjoy your evening , have great time and HAPPY HALLOWE'EN







I'm a VW fan so i felt this was a good pic for today...


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, another Halloween has come and gone and another countdown comes to an end. Thanks to everyone
who took part and I look forward to doing it again next year! Be back on October 1st, when the frost is on
the pumpkin and the spooks are at your doo!


----------

